# Worst of 2014



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

This is the counterpart thread to ''Best of 2014''! 
  Which products were you disappointed in this year? Which purchases do you regret?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 22, 2014)

OCC Tint Tinted Moisturizer - The texture was horrible for me, not to mention the shade I bought (R0) was all sorts of wrong.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 22, 2014)

I think fantany of flowers  lipsticks for me  Kinda rocky horror lipsticks the packaging kinda saved it some


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

My list:

*Powders*
  YSL Souffle -  too shimmery, feels a little dry. Doesn't even out my skintone, no soft focus effect at all, nada.

*Lipsticks*
  MAC Woodrose - love the shade, but it's more drying than any other Lustre I have

*Eyeshadows*
  Bare Minerals BB 5in1 - chunky shimmer particles and it made my lids feel dry and paperlike

*Blushes*
  MAC Fun Ending - it was something about the finish that I didn't like on my skin

*Concealers*
  Bobbi Brown Concealer
  Bobbi Brown Corrector - both a dry cakey mess on me


  That's all I can think of for now, I might add more.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Osbourne Dodgy Girl just wasn't the color I was hoping it would be.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Oct 22, 2014)

Kat von D lippies(SO DRYING UGH),  kat von d mascara, MAC fantasy of flowers lippies, MAC lip pencils(extremely hard), Too Face melt lippies,  Nails Inc nail polish,...will update as I remember....


----------



## mango13 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Lipsticks*
  - Bobbi Brown Salmon Lipstick (I loved the color, but it had a horrible scent of burning plastic, faded within minutes leaving a ring around my mouth, super drying and it made my lips peel. I bought it on a Saturday and returned it on a Monday!!! It is by far the worst lipstick I have ever tried. Now I'm really put off by Bobbi Brown lipsticks.)
  - YSL Peach Passion Rouge Volupte Lipstick (Way more pink than peach and settles into lip lines)

*Correctors*
  - Clinique Even Better Eyes Dark Circle Corrector (doesn't correct or conceal and the cooling tip warms up almost immediately) 

*Eyeshadows*
  - MAC Deep Fixation (I love the color and the first two times I used it, it seemed okay just a little thin, I even wanted to get a back up, but after that it has been awful it has A TON of fall out. I have to clean up under my eyes afterwards and throughout the day. I really want to make it work... maybe a 242 with some Fix+) 

  I'm overall pretty glad that only four products ended up being misses for me. Hopefully 2015 will not have any misses!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 23, 2014)

omg I have plenty... 
  I think the Becca highlights for me... (I know some people love them but they are too dry for me, especially the holiday one yuck)
  OCC loose pigments.. ugh... oh no girl...
  Benefit Big Easy... yuck
  Those metallic liquid liners by KVD... What a mess, does nobody test these things?

  I think those are my worse picks from this year.....


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 23, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Kat von D lippies(SO DRYING UGH), kat von d mascara, MAC fantasy of flowers lippies, MAC lip pencils(extremely hard), Too Face melt lippies, Nails Inc nail polish,...will update as I remember....


  really? the melt lippies by TF? I really like mine lol.. the applicator is a little gross if u think about it, but I just use a lip brush.
  I love love them xD


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Oct 23, 2014)

Ugh my list includes:

  Too Faced Everything Nice Set- about 6 of my shades were dry as hell so not worth the $56

  Maya Mia Palette: Some shades are pretty but the peach and aqua blue shade have no pigmentation


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 23, 2014)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> Ugh my list includes:
> 
> Too Faced Everything Nice Set- about 6 of my shades were dry as hell so not worth the $56
> 
> Maya Mia Palette: Some shades are pretty but the peach and aqua blue shade have no pigmentation


  Girl I almost flipped out! I thought you were talking about last year's holiday set from Too Faced. I'm glad have skipped this year's. This only makes me feel great that I did.


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybelline MATTE lipsticks: I returned all but one. I just did not like them.


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread is better than the Best of 2014 thread...so enabling whatsoever! lol!


----------



## rooocelle (Oct 23, 2014)

Mac Corol (Pedro Lourenco). I just couldn't get any pigmentation out of it. 
  Viva Glam Rihanna I. It moves to everywhere but my lips.
  Mac Punk Couture. Nothing wrong with the lipstick itself, I just really don't like it on me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 23, 2014)

kimbunney said:


> Maybelline MATTE lipsticks: I returned all but one. I just did not like them.


  Are you taking about the ones that just came out? The creamy mattes? If so what color did you keep?


----------



## beauteblogueur (Oct 24, 2014)

MAC's Aphrodite's Shell ED Bronzer. It looks beautiful in the pan, but it's very orange on me. Not that that's too much of a problem, since I need about 10 swipes just to get some noticeable colour on my (NW5-10) face. I've only kept it because the packaging is pretty and eventually I'll get around to depotting it and putting something I'll actually use in there.

  The NARSissist palette was a let down. It's ok, I do use some shades regularly, but I guess I was just expecting a lot more.

  Marc Jacobs Parisienne palette was another let down. Again, it's not awful, just very average for the price. My fault for buying without seeing any swatches.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 24, 2014)

Not much - I've been very happy with almost everything I bought this year   MAC Dodgy Girl - just can't quite love this like I want to. I prefer the colour of the stain it leaves! Revlon Matt Balm in Shameless - another purple that doesn't work on me Chantecaille Faux Cils mascara - super flaky on me. Luckily this was a sample


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 24, 2014)

My list on worst is more about stuff I bought that's either LE, discontinued, and permanent.



Mac Sunset Beach blush from Proenza Schuler.  (I had to scrape a bit in order to use it because at first it felt like my brush and fingers were touching plastic instead of powder.  It works fine now, but when you buy a $30 or higher blush you expect quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
 


MAYBELLINE nude lipsticks in 910 and 920 (910 was too pale on me and 920 was too dark. It didn't help that these were a blind buy because there weren't swatches and reviews at first.) 
 


Revlon matte balm in Complex and Shameless (Complex is way too dark and not the kind of nude lipstick that works for me. Shameless is almost an exact dupe of MAC Strong Woman on me, so if you missed out on Strong Woman then Shameless is your inexpensive dupe.) 
 


MAYBELLINE color tattoo in Audacious Asphalt (I bought this shortly when it was discontinued, and was so disappointed. It doesn't blend easily like other color tattoos, and it creases a bit even with primer. It's a darn shame because I love colors like that.) 
 


L'Oreal Privee nude lipsticks in J.lo and Julianne (The colors and finish on both are excellent, but the scent is one of the worst of all the lipsticks that I've tried. It smells like old lady soap or like a very stale version of Guerlain Insolence perfume but for lips.) 
 


MAYBELLINE Fit concealer in 15 Fair (It dries down too fast, but at least it doesn't crease. The color is one shade lighter than my skin tone, and I prefer concealers that match my skin tone.) 	
Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipsticks (I bought Luv and returned it the next day. The liquid version of Luv is a million times better! I wanted to give the Studded lipsticks a chance because my previous experience with KVD lipsticks was that they were too drying. This version of lipsticks made the drying worse, like wtf is up with that! It made me stray away from the line.  ) 
 


MAC Punk Couture lipstick (I loved it at first because of the unique color, and dare I say that I got a little too hyped up about it when it came out, but it's so patchy. I have Sin and Instigator and both apply fine despite Sin being more true to the matte finish.  It doesn't help that I can't use it much unless it's for Halloween or at late night.  I'm trying to find ways to use it as a color mixer, but if it doesn't work out then it will go on the Clearance Bin.) 
 


MAC Hoop lipstick (It's a great matte, but the color was a little lackluster. I guess I had higher expectations about the color coughmorepinkcough, but I'll still keep it as a substitute for Haute Altitude once I finish with it. Having that color along with Haute Altitude, and Revlon Elusive matte balm ultimately made me skip MAC Nouvelle Vogue.) 
 

  I'm surprised about Dodgy Girl being on the list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If anyone wants to get swap away of sell Dodgy Girl, feel free to pm me.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Kaidan* 






Revlon matte balm in Complex and Shameless (Complex is way too dark and not the kind of nude lipstick that works for me. Shameless is almost an exact dupe of MAC Strong Woman on me, so if you missed out on Strong Woman then Shameless is your inexpensive dupe.) 
  I'm surprised about Dodgy Girl being on the list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If anyone wants to get swap away of sell Dodgy Girl, feel free to pm me.



  LOL it's not as though I hate it, just of all the lippies I bought this year it's one of the last ones I think to wear, and I usually end up putting a gloss over it after a couple of hours. There's just something slightly off about the colour on me - it probably only needs to be a fraction different to be perfect but it's not   Interesting about Shameless - I love Strong Woman on me, but really don't like Shameless. Skin tone makes all the difference I guess!


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 



Are you taking about the ones that just came out? The creamy mattes? If so what color did you keep?



  Yes, Lush for Blush. I just did not care for the formula


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

MAC Dodgy Girl looks awful on me unless I completely jack with the colour
  MAC Wordly Wealth blush-lovely but the frost finish was a big NO on me

  That's all I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 24, 2014)

I do not see any except A Novel Romance and Woodrose lipsticks ( the first one looks awful on my lips and the second one is very nude ). Dior le Baume is clearly disappointing and the Chanel summer collection was very bad except the np. OPI Nordic collection did not speak to me at all.  But on the whole many collections were really good IMO.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Oct 24, 2014)

MAC Pure Heroine was a disaster on me. I also wasn't crazy about the Fantasy of Flowers lipsticks.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Pure Heroine was a disaster on me. I also wasn't crazy about the Fantasy of Flowers lipsticks.


Ugh, pure heroine!hboy:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 24, 2014)

Ni





CrimsonQuill157 said:


> MAC Pure Heroine was a disaster on me. I also wasn't crazy about the Fantasy of Flowers lipsticks.





NaomiH said:


> Ugh, pure heroine!hboy:


 Yup! Pure Heroine was the biggest craptacular product this year imo.  The color was not a deep dark purple, like the color pictured.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd also like to add By Starlight and DGAF by Melt. DGAF was not at all what I expected it to be colour wise and I hate how it looks on me.  By Starlight again was nothing like the promo image and it's incredibly dry.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 24, 2014)

Illamasqua Hollow Cream Pigment. I have no idea how or why people with medium skin tones love this; this barely shows up on me. 
  UD Good Karma Double-Ended Naked Flush brush. 
  Hard Candy Lite Brite concealer/highlighting pen.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Oct 24, 2014)

Mac fantasy of flowers lipstick was not all that..... This year I learned colors like sweet experience, and strip poker are not made for me....


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweet experience  Grand pumpkin  Sideshow you  Cheeky bugger (chalky pink mess)


----------



## Ajigglin (Oct 24, 2014)

Itchy & scratchy & sexy and Red Blazer-they weren't horrible, but I don't need them. Siren Song-I shouldn't have succumb to temptation and bought it. It did nothing for me. I also learned that Face and Body and frosty/glittery blushes are no longer the direction I need to go in.


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> My list:  *Powders* YSL Souffle -  too shimmery, feels a little dry. Doesn't even out my skintone, no soft focus effect at all, nada.  *Lipsticks* MAC Woodrose - love the shade, but it's more drying than any other Lustre I have  *Eyeshadows* Bare Minerals BB 5in1 - chunky shimmer particles and it made my lids feel dry and paperlike  *Blushes* MAC Fun Ending - it was something about the finish that I didn't like on my skin  *Concealers* Bobbi Brown Concealer Bobbi Brown Corrector - both a dry cakey mess on me   That's all I can think of for now, I might add more.


  Agreed on the BB 5 in 1!  Gave me crepey eyelids!  My list:  MAC Phlox Garden Fluidline - not a good color on me at all  LORAC Mega Pro - colors fade on me super fast (even with primer)...I got sucked into the hype and should not have bought this palette. Sephora cleansing water - overly fragranced Kat Von D Monarch palette - I know a lot of folks liked this one, but I experienced fall out


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 25, 2014)

mollyv6 said:


> Kat Von D Monarch palette - I know a lot of folks liked this one, but I experienced fall out


  Why would you make this fragranced? I liked the product I HATED the scent! They would benefit from removing the scent from it.


----------



## mollyv6 (Oct 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Why would you make this fragranced? I liked the product I HATED the scent! They would benefit from removing the scent from it.


  Yes!  The scent was just irritating.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 25, 2014)

MAC Pure Heroine lipstick was a bust for me. It wasn't the beautiful goth look I was searching for. It Cosmetics' powder foundation (Celebration Foundation) works very well for others, but it was too drying on my skin and highlighted my dry patches. I need to try it with different hydrating primers or moisturizers to see if I can make it work.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 25, 2014)

I think I may have to add Perfect Topping to the list. Just tried it today after a long time of forgetting about it. It's too soft of a highlight. I prefer something bolder, like Benefit Watts Up


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 25, 2014)

MAC Electric Cool eyeshadow in Superwatt. The fun, spongy texture drew me right in...but it was hard to apply evenly to the eyes and turned into a greasy mess before lunch. I adore looking at it, and I'll keep trying but it such a  bummer! Funny enough, I just got my Colourpop eyeshadows in the mail and they're everything I wish the MAC shadow was.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 25, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> MAC Electric Cool eyeshadow in Superwatt. The fun, spongy texture drew me right in...but it was hard to apply evenly to the eyes and turned into a greasy mess before lunch. I adore looking at it, and I'll keep trying but it such a  bummer! Funny enough, I just got my Colourpop eyeshadows in the mail and they're everything I wish the MAC shadow was.


Colourpop supershock shadows are way better than those electric cool MAC ones.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 25, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> MAC Electric Cool eyeshadow in Superwatt. The fun, spongy texture drew me right in...but it was hard to apply evenly to the eyes and turned into a greasy mess before lunch. I adore looking at it, and I'll keep trying but it such a bummer! Funny enough, I just got my Colourpop eyeshadows in the mail and they're everything I wish the MAC shadow was.


  I love Superwatt! Sorry it didn't work for you


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Colourpop supershock shadows are way better than those electric cool MAC ones.


  I am in awe of how amazing the Colourpop shadows are, seriously! I hope the price stays low long enough to buy more!


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I love Superwatt! Sorry it didn't work for you


   Do you have oily lids? I'll keep working with it, mainly because its just so fun to bounce my fingers in


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 27, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Do you have oily lids? I'll keep working with it, mainly because its just so fun to bounce my fingers in


  Sometimes I do. They are sooo bouncy and fun lol


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the worst for me was the Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipsticks. I'm a sucker for matte lips so I bought a couple of colours. Although some of them were very pretty, the lipsticks leaked out of the packaging quite a bit and were just a messy disaster overall. I was also disappointed that Mac labelled Hoop as a matte during the Mac by Request earlier this year. I was disappointed when I got it in the mail. Turns out I don't like the colour very much either.


----------



## nt234 (Oct 27, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Kelly Osbourne Dodgy Girl just wasn't the color I was hoping it would be.


  That's how I feel about Riot House, but I'm going to re-try with different liners and glosses...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2014)

nt234 said:


> That's how I feel about Riot House, but I'm going to re-try with different liners and glosses...


  Oh I'm going to wear the hell out of Dodgy Girl but I feel for the hype and the extent to which I went to get it.. it's just ok.


----------



## tamikajodha (Oct 28, 2014)

MAC Prolongwear Concealer- absolutely hate it
Sideshow You blush- barely shows up on my skin
Grand Pumpkin lipglass- settles in all the fine lines on my lips
Kat Von D Studded Kiss lipsticks- too patchy and dry
Too Faced Melted Nude- did not go with my skintone at all
Hourglass Liquid Lipstick in Canvas- very patchy
MUFE Pro Finish powder- didn't do much for me. Won't ever repurchase
Kat Von D Powder foundation- turned orange on my skin


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2014)

why?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> My list:
> 
> *Powders*
> YSL Souffle -  too shimmery, feels a little dry. Doesn't even out my skintone, no soft focus effect at all, nada.


  I know you did not like it 

  on me not shimmery at all . I wore it yesterday and my skin looked so dull... flat. No radiance. And I wore it over Touche eclat foundation. Also I did feel it was drying me out. 
  I do not expect any evening out since it's setting powder, almost translucent. I do feel that Meteorites are FAR more better product than this


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 30, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I know you did not like it
> 
> on me not shimmery at all . I wore it yesterday and my skin looked so dull... flat. No radiance. And I wore it over Touche eclat foundation. Also I did feel it was drying me out.
> I do not expect any evening out since it's setting powder, almost translucent. I do feel that Meteorites are FAR more better product than this


  No matter which powder I try, nothing compares to Chanel Poudre Libre. I feel it does even out my skin, I'm comfortable with wearing just that powder + concealer and no foundation. And the best thing about it is that no matter how much I put on it never feels or looks dry, I feel like I'm wearing nothing at all.
  I guess I should give up on trying other powders and just stick with that one.


----------



## Jill1228 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stila Eyes Are The Window palettes. I returned that stuff


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Stila Eyes Are The Window palettes. I returned that stuff


  :werd:


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Stila Eyes Are The Window palettes. I returned that stuff


   NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I just bought these! Well, I may be back in this thread in a few days.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

Stila Magnificent Metals. Messy as hell! Maybe I'm using them wrong. How do you guys use them?


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 31, 2014)

My two big disappointments at least didn't cost me much-- this is not to say they were both disappointments because they were cheap, though.

  The first was the free little MUFE mini lipstick that came as part of Sephora's birthday gift. It didn't last long on me, and I wasn't a huge fan of the look or the feel. The 'universally flattering' color was okay on me until it started to wear off and the color it wore away to was just not a good one for me. So, brand that I'd only ever heard good things about, solid reputation, way up there at my own personal high end, in terms of what's in my beauty bag... but just not working for me. But since I didn't spend money on it, I can't really _complain_.

  And then the second was a super inexpensive product. I couldn't find one of my traincases one day and it was the one that had my favorite foundation, so my solution was obvious-- buy a second foundation-type product to keep in my other case, so that no matter which I had on hand (either because of traveling or because of moving/cleaning/what have you), but I didn't want to blow a bunch of money when I knew that if I'd had time the other day, I'd have gotten to my foundation eventually and that it's still good and more full than empty.

  So I bought a super-cheap BB cream from N.Y.C., and... meh.

  I don't HATE it? My sister says it looks good on me, but I really want fuller coverage than it gives, and it does not cover up my big redness problem. I don't mind people knowing my face tends to be blotchy and red, there are plenty of days when I'm not going anywhere where I feel the need for a full face of makeup, my sensitivity over my face is pretty limited to my literal skin sensitivity... but when I do put on a liquid face product, unless it's just a tinted moisturizer, I do want that redness to be _gone_. The BB cream evened me out a little but I could still see more redness than I like. The tone was also too warm for me, so while it's better than nothing and I'll totally use up the tube because it blends smoothly and doesn't look cakey after a while of wearing it, I'm just not a fan of how it makes my skin look not quite right. (it's hard to find one that is right because without the red blotches, my natural skintone falls somewhere between 'deathly pallor' and 'translucent')


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> really? the melt lippies by TF? I really like mine lol.. the applicator is a little gross if u think about it, but I just use a lip brush. I love love them xD


  I have melted violet & it made my lips look & feel like a raisin. Gorgeous color but....


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Stila Eyes Are The Window palettes. I returned that stuff


  Dang it, I've been eyeing them because the packaging is so darn pretty! Ughhh Silta never does me right.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 31, 2014)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> I have melted violet & it made my lips look & feel like a raisin. Gorgeous color but....


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Stila Magnificent Metals. Messy as hell! Maybe I'm using them wrong. How do you guys use them?


  omg... this.... it creases like cray.. i hate them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> omg... this.... it creases like cray.. i hate them


  I had 3 and eventually all of them found their way back to the store. It GETS EVERYWHERE!!! AND creases like a mofo. I love Stila liners they are amazing and the color selection is great but as pretty as the Magnificent foil things go.... it's a bust. I tried my fingers. I tried brushes. I even bought the brush/spatula thing they suggested and I still couldn't get it right. It looked great for all of 5 mins before migrating and creasing. UGH!!!!!  I used primers. paintpots, colored bases, etc and nothing!!! They are so pretty though!!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had 3 and eventually all of them found their way back to the store. It GETS EVERYWHERE!!! AND creases like a mofo. I love Stila liners they are amazing and the color selection is great but as pretty as the Magnificent foil things go.... it's a bust. I tried my fingers. I tried brushes. I even bought the brush/spatula thing they suggested and I still couldn't get it right. It looked great for all of 5 mins before migrating and creasing. UGH!!!!!  I used primers. paintpots, colored bases, etc and nothing!!! They are so pretty though!!!!


  they look SO pretty the first like... 5 minutes.. and then BAM crease central and glitter everywhere BUT your eyes  ugh yucky.
  For the price.. really stila ? :/


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No matter which powder I try, nothing compares to Chanel Poudre Libre. I feel it does even out my skin, I'm comfortable with wearing just that powder + concealer and no foundation. And the best thing about it is that no matter how much I put on it never feels or looks dry, I feel like I'm wearing nothing at all.
> I guess I should give up on trying other powders and just stick with that one.


  I understand. For me the best one is Givenchy. I always wanted to try Chanel but was afraid it would dry me out and make me look too matte. 
  You made me rethink this


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 1, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I understand. For me the best one is Givenchy. I always wanted to try Chanel but was afraid it would dry me out and make me look too matte.
> You made me rethink this


  The Givenchy one is actually the driest one to me  The Chanel is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 2, 2014)

The Invisible Man, AKA MAC Fun Ending. I put layers on and it just…disappeared and gave me a sheen. The only thing fun about that ending was getting credit back when I returned it.

  Tarte Kiss & Belle Lipsurgence set: I loved the one I got as a sample last year and thought this would be the year's Huggable lipsticks for me. The finish was terrible - I returned these too.

  There was a lot of BTM this year, but that was typically because I didn't love how the product looked on me (I vastly prefer more finely milled powders now and am happy to pay higher prices for them) rather than there being anything specifically wrong with it.

  I did return two e/s that I bought online; Honeylust (glitter bomb) and Nocturnelle (poor version of Fig 1 which I have and love).

  Guerlain Joli Teint Foundation: I LOVED the finish of this one and was thrilled to bits that Guerlain finally had a light yellow-based foundation for me. Unfortunately, the third ingredient is alcohol and it wrecked havoc on my skin. It's the first Guerlain item I ever returned.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Fantasy of flowers lippies.. Im not sure why I even purchased them..theyre so sheer!
  Cheeky bugger blush - its pretty but chalky.
  the kelly osbourne MSF.. the name slips my mind... its very natural on me.. I prefer my highlights to pop. the bronzer is an okay shade but not matte enough for my liking.


----------



## pandorablack (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Stila Magnificent Metals. Messy as hell! Maybe I'm using them wrong. How do you guys use them?


  I apply with my finger. They do crease though, I just smooth it out with my finger. I haven't had an issue with fallout, though they do get glitter all over my hands/fingers from applying them. I just wash my hands after.

  Also, a lot of people mentioned that the KVD lipsticks are drying? I agree, but there is a way to combat this. Exfoliate your lips to avoid dry patches, and put on MAC's prep+prime lip primer before you apply the lipsticks. It really helps! If you're not willing to go through those extra steps, then the KVD lipsticks are not for you. 

  My biggest makeup bust was Sonia Kashuk makeup. Though this was back in 2013. I bought her tinted moisturizer (greasy and hardy any coverage), concealer (ok) , lipstick (barely any pigment) and mascara (the mascara broke on me within a month). This was my last forray into drugstore makeup, now I don't even bother. I'm never happy with it.


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2014)

Worst purchase for me was a CT quad.  I love three out of the 4 shadows, but the pop shade is a horrible fall out glitterbomb.  So for the $$ I shelled out, three shades were not worth the price.

  MAC Kelly MSF.  Something about this color combo looks odd on my skin.

  MUFE HD foundation.  I know that many love this product, but it does not work well on my skin.


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 22, 2014)

Urban Decay Naked 2 Basics : Chalky,powdery eyeshadows,hard to work with (the original Naked Basics is FAR superior)

  Narsissist palette : Coconut Grove,Mekong and the black eyeshadow look the same when blended,Madrague needs a ton of layering and blending and the 2 light shimmery ones are not pigmented at all.The rest of them (except Fez) are ok but still a bit chalky and require more blending than usual.

  Dior Star foundation: The finish is AMAZING but no matter what the youtube gurus said this is not good for oily skin. I get about 4-5 hours of wear (with a primer and a powder) before it starts melting.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> Dior Star foundation: The finish is AMAZING but no matter what the youtube gurus said this is not good for oily skin. I get about 4-5 hours of wear (with a primer and a powder) before it starts melting.


  I couldn't even find a shade match. 


  I'll had to 5th/6th Pure Heroine. 
  I didn't mind the sheerness of the FOF lipsticks. 
  Playland and Osbourne were busts for me. 

  i wish I saw this thread from last year. I have 3 palettes I wish I hadn't bought  UD Smoked.  KVD Holiday, Tarte ULta exclusive Holiday e/s Palette (this years is soo much better. the colors are warmer) 
  Riri VG 1.  Hated this red.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

Mac A novel romance quad.  Those colors did nothing for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

Hourglass ambient blushes...  SO powdery, just sat on top of my skin.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 



Hourglass ambient blushes...  SO powdery, just sat on top of my skin. 



  I have to agree with this one. I was so excited to get a blush during VIB, but dear god, is it terrible. Very powdery, not pigmented at all (I got Dim Infusion!) Seriously, DI is like a poor man's NARS Sex Appeal.


----------



## pbpink (Nov 23, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hourglass ambient blushes...  SO powdery, just sat on top of my skin.


  me too! I thought I was the only one in the world!   Marc Jacobs blush in Naughty, the lightest baby pink shade, had visions of it being a pretty highlight, not even close!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No matter which powder I try, nothing compares to Chanel Poudre Libre. I feel it does even out my skin, I'm comfortable with wearing just that powder + concealer and no foundation. And the best thing about it is that no matter how much I put on it never feels or looks dry, I feel like I'm wearing nothing at all.
> I guess I should give up on trying other powders and just stick with that one.


  I agree with you on Chanel Poudre Libre. I started with this powder when I started putting makeup regularly, and went through 3 or 4 jars of it before exploring other powders such as NARS, shu uemura, Guerlain meteorites (which is a bit troublesome because I have to swirl) and Givenchy (picked the wrong shade). Now I will go back to it because it is as perfect as what you say.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> *The Invisible Man, AKA MAC Fun Ending*









 Awesome comment. I just keep re-reading it and laughing. Sucky about the product though.


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hourglass ambient blushes...  SO powdery, just sat on top of my skin.


  I was ready to order them! that's a really nice thread


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hourglass ambient blushes...  SO powdery, just sat on top of my skin.


  Hated it!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

MAC Grand Pumpkin lip glass: pretty colour, but settles into lip lines like crazy
  MAC Bad Fairy nail lacquer: gorgeous colour, but the formula is a big ol' fail.
  MAC Formidable nail lacquer: again, beautiful colour, lame formula


----------



## tirurit (Nov 24, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> MAC Grand Pumpkin lip glass: pretty colour, but settles into lip lines like crazy
> *MAC Bad Fairy nail lacquer: gorgeous colour, but the formula is a big ol' fail.*
> MAC Formidable nail lacquer: again, beautiful colour, lame formula


  I had forgotten about this one! It chips like noones business and the colour is more orangey than the red base I had seen in pictures...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

tirurit said:


> I had forgotten about this one! It chips like noones business and the colour is more orangey than the red base I had seen in pictures...


  It's pretty bad, I was so disappointed in it when I got it. It's also so thin that it takes several coats to get it looking opaque. I like it over a black base, but I'm still very meh over it.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 24, 2014)

The Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette made me look ashy as hell. I wanted to love it, and almost kept it because I felt bad for not really liking it but I'm naturally ashy and don't need to enhance it for $50. AND when I used dim light dusted on as a highlighter it didn't wear very long.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> The Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette made me look ashy as hell. I wanted to love it, and almost kept it because I felt bad for not really liking it but I'm naturally ashy and don't need to enhance it for $50. AND when I used dim light dusted on as a highlighter it didn't wear very long.


  Not ashy but hated this one too.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hated it!


  Wow, I'm surprised! I got the blush palette recently and I think the quality is great. Finely milled, great pigmentation, one of the best blush formulas IMO. I think it probably depends a lot on what brush you use though. (I'm not saying that anyone who dislikes those blushes uses crappy brushes, but I think they require a very soft and delicate brush.) I use my Hakuhodo J series ones and those make the blushes easy to work with.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> Urban Decay Naked 2 Basics : Chalky,powdery eyeshadows,hard to work with (the original Naked Basics is FAR superior)
> 
> Narsissist palette : Coconut Grove,Mekong and the black eyeshadow look the same when blended,Madrague needs a ton of layering and blending and the 2 light shimmery ones are not pigmented at all.The rest of them (except Fez) are ok but still a bit chalky and require more blending than usual.
> 
> Dior Star foundation: The finish is AMAZING but no matter what the youtube gurus said this is not good for oily skin. I get about 4-5 hours of wear (with a primer and a powder) before it starts melting.


  I agree on dior star it's awful. I couldn't make it work for me. 

  But I am suprised about the naked basics 2. I have both and they are exactly the same quality. maybe you got a dud?


----------



## tirurit (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> It's pretty bad, I was so disappointed in it when I got it. It's also so thin that it takes several coats to get it looking opaque. I like it over a black base, but I'm still very meh over it.


  So true! At least 3 coats for it not to be see through


----------



## Haven (Nov 25, 2014)

YSL glossy stains.  The smell....


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, I'm surprised! I got the blush palette recently and I think the quality is great. Finely milled, great pigmentation, one of the best blush formulas IMO. I think it probably depends a lot on what brush you use though. (I'm not saying that anyone who dislikes those blushes uses crappy brushes, but I think they require a very soft and delicate brush.) I use my Hakuhodo J series ones and those make the blushes easy to work with.


I'm surprised to I love love all my ambient blushes and powder one of my best beauty find of the year for me


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 26, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm surprised to I love love all my ambient blushes and powder one of my best beauty find of the year for me


  Same here! my friend has troubles with the ambient lighting blush palette not showing up on her but no complaints about the formula. finely milled perfection.


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 14, 2014)

Haven said:


> YSL glossy stains.  The smell....


  I kept wondering if it was just me. I think these smell like a cheap merlot...


----------



## Howards End (Dec 14, 2014)

Fantasy of Flowers lipsticks (except Naked Bud, I liked that one lol)


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a lot of misses   Apocalipslick in coven it looks gorgeous on all the swatches and pictures it just looks like chalk on me  Pheromonal just yuck I can't stand this color it's watched beautiful but over all waste of money  Kat von d studded lipsticks, even with doing a lip scrub and  moisturizing the formula is dry and feels weird on my lips  I know I'm gonna get crap for this but lime crime Salem even lining my lips this stuff does not stay all day and transfers and ends up patchy but I do love the color, I have not had good luck with velvetines which breaks my heart because I love the colors Hearts a flame lipstick I wanted lingering kiss but it was sold out, artist showed me how to dupe color and no just no, color is bad and I hate the formula Too faced melted violet just wrong on me the color is so pretty too


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Stila Eyes Are The Window palettes. I returned that stuff


  Which ones did you get? I bought the matte one because I couldn't get the vizart one. What didn't you like about it. I'm going to swatch it and report back.


----------



## telspepper (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought a couple of Revlon glosses that I'd read were pretty good but they were not. Returned them that day. I bought the new Too Faced Chocolate Bar and I really liked the colors except peanut butter so when that happens I pop out the colour and mix it with a pigment powder or another eye shadow and then press it back in. In this instance I mixed it with a dirty red purple and the result is its a bit darker and less brassy orange. Love it now.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 31, 2014)

mango13 said:


> *Lipsticks*
> - Bobbi Brown Salmon Lipstick (I loved the color, but it had a horrible scent of burning plastic, faded within minutes leaving a ring around my mouth, super drying and it made my lips peel. I bought it on a Saturday and returned it on a Monday!!! It is by far the worst lipstick I have ever tried. Now I'm really put off by Bobbi Brown lipsticks.)
> - YSL Peach Passion Rouge Volupte Lipstick (Way more pink than peach and settles into lip lines)
> 
> ...


  I have to add the Dior Skinflash Radiance Booster Pen. I bought it in January and it does absolutely nothing for me. I've been trying to use it as a concealer just to use it up, but it's really not that great at that either. I should have tried the YSL one instead, but now I'm totally put off this type of product. So now I'm at five fails for the year, hopefully I'll have none in 2015 or at least less!!! I'm kind of getting Peach Passion to work for me...so it's kind of 4 1/2 fails. lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't have too many flops this year but one was the NYX Butter lipsticks. I love the Butter glosses but the lipsticks are too thin for me, almost like a lip stain. I like a really full coverage creamy lipstick, I don't get the love for those


----------



## Cake Face (Jan 1, 2015)

Revlon Ultra HD Lipstick. Not sure if it was the overall formula or just this particular color, but it was all over the place. On my teeth, on my paperwork, on my clothes. sucks because it was a nice color (poinsettia)

  Tossed it as soon as I got home.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 1, 2015)

Cake Face said:


> Revlon Ultra HD Lipstick. Not sure if it was the overall formula or just this particular color, but it was all over the place. On my teeth, on my paperwork, on my clothes. sucks because it was a nice color (poinsettia)
> 
> Tossed it as soon as I got home.


  I'm not impressed. Very drying too (Magnolia.) And the packaging annoys me as you can't roll it all the way down, so the lipsticks ends up all over the inside of the case.


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 10, 2015)

KVD Everlasting Lipstick in Lolita - I was super excited for this one because everyone's images on Instagram made it look so beautiful, but on me it was just a straight brown/tan.. where on everyone else it had some mauve-y brownish look that I loved. Ended up returning it ._. 

  Morphe Eyeshadow Palettes - The individual shadows are okay, this might be weird.. but the palettes smell horrible. Like chalk-y cheap shadows.. I can't even open my palettes, which sucks because they are very nice shadows, but the smell is almost unbearable for me.

  Other than that I didn't have any other flops


----------



## pandorablack (Jan 12, 2015)

Haven said:


> YSL glossy stains.  The smell....


  Really? I like the smell of them.


----------



## mel33t (Jan 12, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I didn't have too many flops this year but one was the NYX Butter lipsticks. I love the Butter glosses but the lipsticks are too thin for me, almost like a lip stain. I like a really full coverage creamy lipstick, I don't get the love for those


  YES! I totally forgot about those! Probably because I tried them once and returned them. They were awful on me. I picked up like three different colors and none of them looked good. They felt heavy and not buttery like the glosses. It was a weird experience for my lips.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> KVD Everlasting Lipstick in Lolita - I was super excited for this one because everyone's images on Instagram made it look so beautiful, but on me it was just a straight brown/tan.. where on everyone else it had some mauve-y brownish look that I loved. Ended up returning it ._.
> 
> Morphe Eyeshadow Palettes - The individual shadows are okay, this might be weird.. but the palettes smell horrible. Like chalk-y cheap shadows.. I can't even open my palettes, which sucks because they are very nice shadows, but the smell is almost unbearable for me.
> 
> Other than that I didn't have any other flops


   I've heard repeatedly that there is a huge difference in quality in Morphe individual shadows and the palettes. I only own a few individuals so I can't speak on the palettes.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jan 14, 2015)

AstronautRaptor said:


> KVD Everlasting Lipstick in Lolita - I was super excited for this one because everyone's images on Instagram made it look so beautiful, but on me it was just a straight brown/tan.. where on everyone else it had some mauve-y brownish look that I loved. Ended up returning it ._.   Morphe Eyeshadow Palettes - The individual shadows are okay, this might be weird.. but the palettes smell horrible. Like chalk-y cheap shadows.. I can't even open my palettes, which sucks because they are very nice shadows, but the smell is almost unbearable for me.  Other than that I didn't have any other flops


  Lolita looks just like my lips but duller since it's matte. I was so surprised because swatches look beautiful! Oh well...good thing Sephora has testers.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 14, 2015)

mel33t said:


> YES! I totally forgot about those! Probably because I tried them once and returned them. They were awful on me. I picked up like three different colors and none of them looked good. They felt heavy and not buttery like the glosses. It was a weird experience for my lips.


  I'm glad it's not just me! Lol everyone seems to love those but the formula just confuses me like I can't figure out what they were going for with it lol


----------



## beautycake (Feb 18, 2015)

The biggest flop for me was the NARS narsissist palette. I had such high hopes having heard great things about NARS eyeshadows (never tried them before) and when i finally got the palette i was like, is this it? Some of the shadows arent pigmented at all and they are really difficult to blend. I really want to love it but the formula is awful. Such a shame cause now i dont dare to try the other NARS shadows..


----------



## Arlandria (Feb 18, 2015)

Mac Melba - its beautiful on others, but on me its just like ORANGE. Horrible on my fair skin 

  Sedona Lace crease brush - it hurts when I use it.

  Make up Store eyeshadow primer - I had brown stains on my skin after using it, and it creased on me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 18, 2015)

KVD Studded Kiss Lipsticks in Motorhead, Homegirl, and Vampira... Prettiest colors but patch city application, just couldn't get them to work for me   MAC skintone Chromographic pencils... One was sold to me as a concealer pencil but it's NOT!!! Moved on to NYX's concealer pencil   MAC MSF in Global Glow... Looked awesome swatched on my hand but frigidly icy on my face... A big ol NO for me


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Feb 25, 2015)

Bite beauty lush lip wipe!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2015)

BreeMakeupGeek said:


> Bite beauty lush lip wipe!!


  I would love to hear your reason why.


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Feb 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I would love to hear your reason why.


  The wipes were barely moist, old... but just purchased & worst of all they didnt remove any lipstick...had better luck with washcloth.HTH!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hmmnm.... I heard a lot of people rave about the Garnier BB cream.  It feels gritty and makes my skin oily.  Just no.  I bought Buxom's S-Curve mascara and the brush  is nice and the formula is okay but it dries out way too quickly.  It was nice while it lasted but you get about half the use compared to other mascaras.  I also bought Philosophy's Clear Days Ahead (a BHA exfoliant) and the opening it huge so when you go to use it  twice the amt of product comes out so you end up wasting much of it and then it only has 1% salicylic acid which I prefer 2% formulas.  Also it was kind of expensive to be so dissatisfied and to waste so much.


----------

